# HISTORY® Network’s SIX™ arrives on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD March 14 from Lionsgate



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Street Date: 3/14/17
> 
> Blu-ray™ SRP: $29.99
> 
> ...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was really excited to watch this so I set my DVR to record! Turns out, I hate it. The acting is terrible and I just can't get past it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I was really excited to watch this so I set my DVR to record! Turns out, I hate it. The acting is terrible and I just can't get past it.


that bad huh? bummer, usually the history channel re-enactments are quite decent


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. I've always enjoyed the history channel, and while not always perfect, still very enjoyable. I guess with "six", it feels forced and melodramatic, in contrast to something like lone survivor, while also not perfect, made me feel like I was part of the show. Believable might be the word. 
I'd be curious for your feelings after a spin through it.


----------

